# Sudwala Levies



## skiner (Nov 22, 2019)

Just received this email from Sudwala, how is everyone paying their levies?

Thank you for your email received.

We do apologize for the inconvenience but we can't accept credit card payments anymore without the shareholder being present.

We are currently revamping our websites and this will soon include a brand new and secure credit card payment portal.

In view of the secure credit card payment portal, which will launch in the near future, we will not be able to process any credit card transactions for the time being.

In the meantime, we kindly request that you make use of other payment methods, such as eft’s or debit orders etc., should you wish to make any payments towards your account.


----------



## fawright (Nov 23, 2019)

skiner said:


> Just received this email from Sudwala, how is everyone paying their levies?
> 
> Thank you for your email received.
> 
> ...



I paid mine through with SWIFT through my bank's (BofA) payment system. A little more complex than a split-communication credit card transaction but got it done.


----------



## skiner (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you, I will look into that option.


----------



## jkb (Jan 23, 2020)

As of today, January 22, I got the same communication so I guess they don't have their secure credit card payment portal up and running yet.  Guess I'll call the bank & check out how they handle this.


----------

